# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Van Persie nói không với Real Madrid

## alodienlanh

*Ti**ề**n đ**ạ**o s**ố** m**ộ**t c**ủ**a Arsenal, Robin Van Persie v**ừ**a chuy**ể**n t**ớ**i HLV Jose Mourinho m**ộ**t thông đi**ệ**p r**ằ**ng anh s**ẽ** không gia nh**ậ**p Real Madrid đ**ể** t**ậ**p trung toàn b**ộ** tâm trí cho “Pháo th**ủ**”.*
Trước đó, tờ Metro (Anh) đã loan tin rằng Real Madrid đang lên kế hoạch chiêu mộ Van Persie theo yêu cầu tăng cường thêm một tiền đạo mà HLV Mourinho đề nghị lên ban lãnh đạo đội bóng Hoàng gia TBN. Theo Metro, HLV người BĐN sẵn sàng đưa ra lời đề nghị ban đầu trị giá 30 triệu bảng tới Arsenal nhằm giành chữ ký của “sát thủ” người Hà Lan. 
[IMG]http://www1.bongda.com.vn/data/Image/2011/Thang07/26/ko1.jpg[/IMG]
<div style="text-align: center">Van Persie cam kết gắn bó với Arsenal - Ảnh Getty ​</div> Mourinho vốn đã thán phục tài năng của Van Persie từ khi ông còn dẫn dắt Chelsea và “Người đặc biệt” tin rằng chân sút người Hà Lan là mẫu tiền đạo hiệu quả hơn nhiều so với Gonzalo Higuain và Karim Benzema, hai trung phong đang khoác áo Real Madrid. 

Tuy vậy, ngay sau khi thông tin trên được xuất bản, Van Persie đã ngay lập tức đăng đàn trên tờ Daily Star (Anh) để tuyên bố rằng anh sẽ không đi đâu cả mà muốn tập trung toàn bộ cho Arsenal. 
_
“Tôi muốn đoạt các danh hiệu với Arsenal và sẽ không có chuyện tôi rời khỏi đây. Trong giai đoạn lượt về mùa trước, tôi đã ghi 18 bàn và đó là một mùa bóng tuyệt vời đối với tôi. Mùa Hè này chúng tôi không phải dự World Cup hay Euro nên chúng tôi có thể chuẩn bị một cách tốt nhất cho mùa giải mới”,_ Van Persie nói. 

Van Persie hiện đang là chân sút số một của Arsenal khi ghi tới 22 bàn chỉ trong 26 trận được ra sân ở đội hình xuất phát mùa trước. Tuy vậy, tính tời thời điểm này, chân sút người Hà Lan mới giành được vỏn vẹn 1 danh hiệu với Arsenal, đó là chiếc Cúp FA năm 2005. 
*Tin liên quan:*
tra cuu diem thi dh 2011
diem san dh nam 2011 
xem diem thi dh 2011
tra cuu diem thi dh 2011
dap an de thi hoa hoc khoi b nam 2011
xem diem thi dai hoc nam 2011
tra diem thi

----------

